# When you can post in General Chat/Political Forums/Avatar/Sig.



## AngieM2

This question is asked often, so I figure here in introductions might be a good place for our new members to see the answer. {It is also answered in the Support forum at the bottom of the site index of forums}.

The General Chat and Political forums are "extra" and not the main purpose of the site. They came about for the topics that do not fit anywhere else, or in two many fits for one area, that's General Chat.

Then Political came about during the 2008 elections - posts were filling up General Chat.

The same Site rules apply there as in all forums of Homesteading Today.


Posting abilities in these two forums come after you've been here a short period of time and have a reasonable number of helpful and friendly posts in the forums that are the reason for Homesteading Today.

So, the short answer is - after you've been here awhile and have a certain number of posts (neither is given out) - then you will get posting abilities to General Chat and Political forums. You also then get Avatar adding permissions.

Also, at the top of each forum is an announcement about the Contributor program that has some benefits that may be of interest for you.

Hope this answers questions and helps you understand Homesteading Today.

Welcome.
Angie


----------



## dizzy

Could you maybe make this a sticky so it doesn't get lost?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Thank you


----------



## notwyse

Thank you


----------



## Vash

AngieM2 said:


> So, the short answer is - after you've been here awhile and have a certain number of posts (neither is given out) - then you will get posting abilities to General Chat and Political forums. You also then get Avatar adding permissions.


But Angie that's so cryptic. :happy2: :teehee:


----------



## madcow

Ok, understand why I haven't been able to post yet. Thanks so very much!


----------



## dirkwood

I just came out of open heart surgery so I am kinda glad it is closed for me&#8230;:happy2:


----------



## AngieM2

I need to up date that.

Anyone can get into General Chat at this time. So that has changed.

The Political forum, you have to send me a request to get into that section.


----------



## dirkwood

AngieM2 said:


> I need to up date that.
> 
> Anyone can get into General Chat at this time. So that has changed.
> 
> The Political forum, you have to send me a request to get into that section.


Not going to risk those brand new arteries yet Angieâ¦lol:catfight:


----------



## DeeBelle

I like the 'helpful and friendly' part. :clap:
I am new to this forum but have been in some down-right ugly ones.


----------



## maco

I see,..... well. lemmie know when I become a member, Thank You. I am not sure how this works but I will us to to the best of my ability here Im just another rat that dropped out of the rat race trying to iive well, and to live simply, for one more day. Maby find some others like myself that never had a redbull or that doesn't eat hot pockets or use roundup and gmo patented seeds....................


----------

